# Any tips on laying pavers?



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Hey guys I've got an opportunity to learn something new here and need some help. I lady I was landscaping for this week has been trying to get someone to do a small paver patio in her backyard and hasn't had any luck getting anyone to come out, so she asked me if I'd be interested. I told her up front I've never done that before and she is totally fine with that and want's to give me a chance to learn a new skill.

Sooooo, has anyone here every taken on a project like this and if so can you offer some tips? It's a small area only 12'x8'. She has the pavers picked out already. I want to make sure this is done right so if you have any sites I can look up or videos to watch I'd be forever grateful. Also any idea what to charge for something like this? Since I'm no pro I won't be charging like one but I do want it to be worth my time and effort. There are some tools I will need to buy as well.

Looking forward to learning and I'll post pics along the way. Thanks in advance


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

You'll need stone dust, paver sand, tamper, polymeric sand. Few pieces of pvc, straight edge (2x4). 12 pack of beer.

Not at my computer. Sorry for lack of detail. Fire away with any questions.


----------

